# How to propagate anacharis



## JoeH (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I planted anacharis in my 20 long tank and it's doing well. The tops are growing and tendrils are growing towards the gravel.

Can I cut off the tops and plant them in the gravel? I'd like to plant another grove or two.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll do some more research tomorrow, but I'm almost positive that will work. I'm sure someone will respond before tomorrow with more precise information, but I would say go for it!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Its a stem plant so yep.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah that will be fine, I do it all the time with mine


----------



## JoeH (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks to all. Question answered.


----------

